# Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab



## Twostone (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
vor vielen Jahren stellten wir per preselect auf ColtTelecom um. Irgendwann bekamen wir eine Mitteilung, Tiscali hätte übernommen und noch später Übernahme durch freenet. Mit dem DSL-Tarif von freenet wurden auch entsprechende Telefongebühren berechnet. Seit rund 3 Monaten buch paixas auf einam fröhlich hohe Beträge über die TK-Rechnung ab. Im Text steht "ex commundo ex tiscali" und eine nicht vorhandene 01805-Nummer. Gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass bei einem von 2 angeschlossenen Telefonen unter 0310und 0311 die Ansage "Sie befinden sich bei ColtTelecom"  und beim anderen "Netz von freenet" kommt. Freenet bucht jedoch von dem Telefon keine Gebühren ab, obwohl darüber telefoniert wird. Dagegen schlägt Paixas mit mehreren 100EUR zu. Ich habe gerade über unsere Bank die letzten 3 Rechnungen TK rückbuchen lassen (wobei bei der ältesten ein Extraverfahren wegen des Alters der Überweisung läuft). Die unstrittigen Beträge werde ich an die TK überweisen. Wie ist das beste weitere Vorgehen? Rund 1000EUR haben die abgebucht......
Danke für eure Einschätzung und Meinung und Unterstützung
Daniel


----------



## Twostone (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

ich sehe gerade: ich hatte an die auf der TK-RG angegebenen Paixas-email Adresse eine Mail mit sämtlichen Daten (Buchungsnummer, Adresse, Telefonnummer) geschickt und bekomme von einer Firma acoreus eine Backmail in der steht: vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Leider können wir Ihr Anliegen derzeit nicht  klären, da in Ihrer Anfrage wichtige Daten fehlen, die für eine weitere  Bearbeitung erforderlich sind. Bitte teilen Sie uns ...blablabla

ich werde noch jeck...soll ich einfach mal auf eine Mahnung odr soetwas warten? Nicht, dass die TK uns den Anschluß sperrt, der ist hier wichtig.

D


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> Die unstrittigen Beträge werde ich an die TK überweisen.
> Daniel



Ich glaube nicht dass die TK dir den Anschluss sperrt,wenn du dich kooperrativ zeigst.
Da muss erst jemand zur TK kommen und sich beschweren,dass die das Geld nicht über die einfordern konnten.


Wenn man Ungewöhnliche Abbuchungen hat,sollte man klären wie diese zustande kommen.
Weiss ja nicht,ob von deinem Anschluss nicht doch Irgendwelche teueren Nummern angerufen wurden.
Wenn die allerdings auf taubdumm stellen,hört sich das nach komisch an.

PS:Weis nicht,ob dir das weiterhilft, sonst googlen.
Lycos, Comundo, die Paixas GmbH und ein übler Fall von Abzockerei: Recht, die ehemaligen Lycos-Kunden abzuzocken, offenbar für 500.000 Euro verkauft: Beihilfe von Lycos?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo,
ich hab auch gerade Ärger mit PAIXAS, bei mir haben die einfach 40 EUR abgebucht.

[edit] 

Infos findest Du auch bei Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht. Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz hat speziell für Online-Betrug sogar eine Hotline eingerichtet.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo Twostone,

ich habe auch Ärger mit Paixas. Bei mir ist es ganz ähnlich gelaufen. Hatte vor langer Zeit meinen Anschluss bei der Telekom auf Tiscali preselecten lassen und daran gar nicht mehr gedacht. Dann habe ich, obwohl ich immer einen ISDN-Anschluss bei der Telekom hatte, überwiegend über das Internet telefoniert und meinen Festnetzanschluss kaum noch verwendet. Im Herbst 2007 ging dann wohl Tiscali an Commundo.

Ich selbst hatte mich im August 2008 dazu entschlossen mit Telefon- und Internet-Anschluss wieder komplett zur Telekom zu wechseln und buchte ab 23.08.08 das Call & Surf-Paket Universal.

Da ich meinen DSL-Provider zum 31.07.08 gekündigte hatte, telfonierte ich ab dem 1.08. über meinen ISDN-Festnetzanschluss der Telekom wo immer noch Tiscali preselected war. Der Hammer ist aber, dass die Telekom auch mit Beginn meines neuen Call & Surf-Vertrages die Preselection nicht rausgenommen hatte und ich weiterhin ab dem 23.08 munter mit EX-Tiscali telefonierte.

Das Ende vom Lied war, das Paixas mit der Oktober TK Rechnung 233,- Euro forderte. Ich lies den Rechnungsbetrag der TK wieder zurückbuchen und schickte beiden Unternehmen ein Einschreiben, in denen ich meine Gründe darlegte. Bei Paixas forderte ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis an. Den bekam ich vor wenigen Tagen von der Acoreus AG.
Ich verglich denselben mit den Verbindungsaufzeichnungen meiner FritzBox und stellte fest, dass die Anfangszeiten des Geprächs immer korrekt waren, aber die Dauer der Verbindungen war jedesmal falsch. Ein Gespräch war sogar mit über 21 Stunden angegeben worden und meine TK-Anlage hatte es mit 2 Stunden erfasst.

Aus diesem Grund waren die Kosten nun so nach oben geschossen.

Für die November-Rechnung der Telekom erwartet mich dasselbe Spielchen. Dort fordern Sie 202,- Euro, weil die Telekom die preselection erst am 06.10.08 entfernte.

Jetzt schicke ich wieder ein Einschreiben an paixas, in denen sie mir darlegen sollen:
1. Beweis meines Vertrgasverhältnisses mit Ihnen
2. dass ich das technische Prüfprotokoll anfordere, weil ich den EVN für unglaubwürdig halte

Dann werde ich sehen, was passiert. Notfalls halt Anwalt.

Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn es bei dir was neues gibt.
Grüße Grimmi


----------



## Twostone (14 November 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo!
so habe ich es auch gemacht, PAIXAS hat ein Einschreiben bekommen und acoreus konnte nur eine 2wöchige Mahnsperre setzen. Das Mädel bei acoreus war sehr nett, aber mehr konnte sie nicht tun...ich solle mich direkt an PAIXAS wenden. Per Mail erreicht man dort keinen (bekommt nur 2 Backmails, einmal "ihre Anfrage wird bearbeitet" und in der 2ten "nur schriftliche Mitteilungen werden bearbeitet")
Auch ich habe TK auf Flattarif umgestellt, Herausnahme der preselecteinstellung auf colttelecom dauert etwas länger. Der Anruf bei colttelecom brachte nicht viel, der Mann an der Leitung kannte PAIXAS nicht, müsse wohl ein sehr kleiner Reseller sein.
Auch ich habe PAIXAS gefragt, wie die zu uns als Kunden kommen, wir hatten ja keine Info darüber und über deren Tarife erst recht nicht. Jedenfalls funktionierte mein TISCALI Passwort für die FritzFonBox auf einmal nicht mehr. Ich vermute, dass vorher alle Anrufe auch wenn sie nicht über VOIP liefen durch die FritzFon Box auf freenet geroutet wurden weil die Gebühren üblicherweise auch von denen immer abgerechnet wurden.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man einen OPEL kauft und auf einmal einen Mercedes zum zigfachen Preis geliefert bekommt und der Mercedes Mann sagt, der OpelHändler hätte das aber irgendwo im Internet mitgeteilt.
Man kann ja jede Meinung über die Telekom haben, aber als Kunde bin ich gut bedient worden und es gibt keine Bezahlnummern für Anfragen, PAIXAS hat irgend eine 2,99EUR/min-Servicenummer auf deren WEB-Seite....das ist mal ein Kundenumgang
Mal sehen, was die PAIXAS-Mitarbeiter zurückschreiben und ob die sich überhaupt melden. Bei der Telekom gäbe es jedenfalls haufenweise Beschwerden über den "Verein"
Auf gute Neuigkeiten
Daniel


----------



## Twostone (25 November 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....und es gibt immer noch keine Rückantwort von PAIXAS....


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2008)

Hallo Twostone,
Inzwischen sind 6 Wochen vergangen, was gibt´s Neues?

Seit 2 bzw. 3 Monaten bin auch ich mit einer WEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTT überdurchschnittlichen Forderung der PAIXAS konfrontiert.

technische Einzelheiten:
Telekom-Kunde, ISDN-Anschluß
Nutzung von Ex-Tiscali über Call-by-Call via 01028 AUSSCHLIEßLICH zwecks Anrufweiterleitung von Büronummer auf Handynummer
jahrelange, monatliche Kosten durchschnittlich klar unter EUR 10,-
jetzige Forderung: deutlich über EUR 100,-

Gegen die 2. und die 3. rechnungsforderung (in der Telekom-rechnung integriert)habe ich diesbezüglich per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt.
Seitens des Abrechners ACOREUS AG / Düsseldorf habe ich Einzelverbindungsnachweise erhalten, die bei zahlreichen Verbindungen für mein Telefonierverhalten völlig untypische - ich bin sicher: falsche - Verbindungen darstellt:

- Gespräche von über 30 Minuten Dauer
- zwei Gespräche GLEICHZEITIG von DERSELBEN Quellrufnummer auf DIESELBE Handynummer (mit allerdings unterschiedlicher Dauer)

Garantiert: gemakelte Gespräche oder eine Konferenzschaltung habe ich NIEMALS geführt, auch nicht über über andere Anbieter!
Gegen eine schriftliche Mahnung von PAIXAS habe ich aktuell ebenfalls einen Widerspruch eingelegt und eine technische Prüfung laut Telekommunikationsgesetz verlangt.

Meine Fragen:
Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Wie sieht ein Protokoll einer technischen Prüfung laut TKG aus?
Wie kann ich beweisen oder belegen, daß die angegebenen Verbindungen so nicht stattgefunden haben?

Meines Erachtens habe ich als Kunde doch garkeine Chance, der Provider behauptet irgendwas und legt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis vor - ich habe NICHTS in der Hand.


----------



## Twostone (29 November 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

also: von PAIXAS habe ich immer noch nichts gehört, dafür auch noch nicht von acoreus über den angedrohten Onkassoeinsatz. Dafür ist gestern die nächste Mahnung für eine weitere rückgebuchte Rechnung gekommen. Ich berichte wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt und freue mich über Mitteilungen von anderen Betroffenen!!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Twostone (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....und die Wochen ziehen ins Land, weder gibt es eine Antwort von PAIXAS zu den Vorwürfen, noch ist bis jetzt das angedrohte Inkassounternehmen in Erscheinung getreten.....


----------



## Twostone (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...komisch, bei der Abrechnung und Mahnung waren die pünktlich und fix und jetzt passiert nix....dafür kam eine Mahnung zu einer gleichzeitig damals zurückgebuchten Ü-Weisung. Warum die länger benötigte weiß der Geier....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo Twostone,

also bei mir geht es mittlerweile um 2 Rechnungen der Telekom von Oktober und November in denen strittige Beträge der Paixas GmbH auftauchen. Der Dezember war nun wieder sauber keine Beträge mehr.

Bei beiden Rechnungen habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt. 

Oktober-Rechnung (Forderung paixas: 277,27 brutto):
- Nach Erhalt des EVN für die Oktober-Rechnung mit den astronomischen Verbindungszeiten habe ich bei Paixas ein technisches Prüfprotokoll angefordert. Erhalten habe ich von acoreus ein lapidares Schreiben, dass sie im fraglichen Zeitraum alles geprüft haben und alles o.k. ist
- ein weiteres Schreiben von acoreus teilte mir mit, dass sie seit dem 01.09.08 die Beauskunftung der paixas gmbh übernommen haben und dass ich wohl call-by-call Verbindungen mit der Vorwahl 01028 des Anbieters commundo genutzt hätte; diese Antworte resultierte aus meiner Forderung mir einen zustande gekommenen Vertrag mit paixas nachzuweisen

November-Rechnung (Forderung Paixas: 240,64 brutto)
- auch hier Wiederspruch eingelegt; der Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht aber noch aus
- dafür trudelte am 03.12.08 eine Mahnung über diesen Betrag zuzüglich 5,- Mahnspesen ein mit Zahlungsziel bis 12.12.08 ein
- diesbezüglich lege ich jetzt wieder Wiederspruch ein, weil ich ja noch nicht mal nen EVN für diesen Betrag erhalten habe.


Grüße Grimmi


----------



## baersparty (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@ Grimmi und @Twostone
Hast Du Dir die EVN´s einmal genauestens angesehen?
Ich habe bei meinen EVN´s festgestellt, daß zu mehreren Zeitpunkten von meinem Anschluß auf ein und dieselbe Zielrufnummer 2 Gespräche gleichzeitig stattgefunden haben sollen :wall:
Die Anfangs- und Endzeiten sind unterschiedlich, teilweise überschneiden sich die Gespräche nur um wenige Sekunden, im Extremfall wurde angeblich INNERHALB einer (ich formuliere hier ganz bewußt unkonkret) deutlich über 30-minütigen Verbindung eine zweite deutlich über 15-minütige Verbindung durchgeführt. Nochmal: von derselben Quellrufnummer an dieselbe Zielrufnummer.:scherzkeks:

Acoreus hat mir auch nur eine läppische Tabelle anstatt eines Prüfprotokolles zugesandt.
Wie sieht denn ein ordnungsgemäßes Prüfprotokoll aus?
Ganz nebenbei: wenn ich mich selbst prüfe kommt auch immer "Null Fehler" dabei heraus!

Acoreus hat mir inzwischen telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß mit der nächsten telekom-Rechnung die Überschneidungs-Verbnindungen gutgeschrieben werden. Das werde ich abwarten, insbesondere den enztsprechenden Gegenwert.


----------



## baersparty (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Twostone,
> 
> also bei mir geht es mittlerweile um 2 Rechnungen der Telekom von Oktober und November in denen strittige Beträge der Paixas GmbH auftauchen. Der Dezember war nun wieder sauber keine Beträge mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Wie hoch waren denn die früheren Rechnung im Durchschnitt ungefähr?
Ich vermute mal, unter 20,- im Monat.(?)


----------



## Peki (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

hallo,
mir gings genauso wie euch hier und hab jetzt ebenfalls ärger mit paixas bzw. deren inkasso unternehmen arcoreus.
ich war früher mal bei commundo internet by call (glaub die minute kostete damals maximal 2 cent) und jetzt hatte ich mich im juni wieder über meine alte commundo einwahl eingeloggt, da ich in der zeit auf meinen dsl anschluss wartete.
dann bekam ich einen monat später in der tk rechnung 80 € von paixas in rechnung gestellt. dachte das kann ja nicht sein, hab aber bezahlt.
2 monate später kam wieder mit der tk rechnung eine forderung von über 80 €. hab gleich bei der tk angerufen und den betrag ausbuchen lassen.
der tk mitarbeiter kannte wohl schon das problem mit dieser firma und hat mir geraten dass ich mich gleich mit paixas in verbindung zu setzten, da sie gleich über inkasso gehen würden.
über die angegebene service nr. der paixas hab ich niemanden erreicht, ebenso wenig als ich ne e-mail geschrieben hatte (standardantwort ohne bezug) 

ein paar wochen später flatterte mir die 1. mahnung von paixas ins haus.

ein paar wochen später bekam ich dann post von acoreus inkasso. 
hab mich ein bischen im internet informiert und der acoreus geschrieben, dass ich das kostenlose prüfprotokoll anfordere und einen einzelverbindungsnachweis.
vor kurzem bekam ich dann wieder post von acoreus mit einem einzelverbindungsnachweis. 
die haben mir wirklich 4,99 € pro einwahl berechnet. teilweise war ich nicht mal 1 minute im internet, da die verbindung abbrach. Ein absoluter witz. 

das ist die reinste abzocke. ich wusste weder das comundo von paixas übernommen wurde, noch das sich die tarife so drastisch erhöht hatten.

momentan warte ich mal ab auf die nächste post mit ner mahnung. mittlerweile wurden aus 82 € schon 130 € wegen mahngebühren etc.

zahlen werd ich jedenfalls nicht und wenns vor gericht geht, oder weis jemand was man in dieser situation am besten machen sollte?

Grüße P.


----------



## Twostone (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...bei mir lag die Problematik wohl an der nicht mehr funktionierenden TISCALI-flat-Möglichkeit. Der Vertrag war ja mittlerweile bei freenet jedoch waren die Fritzphone-box Einstellungen noch mit dem Tiscali-Passwort. Ich vermute, dass nach der Abstellung bei uns weiterhin über das Fritz-Fon Modem telefoniert welches dann auf freenet preselected hat. Als das Modem defekt schien haben wir möglicherweise weider auf den normalen Anschluß umgestöpselt der aus uralten Zeiten auf Paixas preselected scheint. Das kann aber nur aus den ganz alten Ursprüngen kommen und ist von denen nicht umgestellt worden nachdem die uralt "auf colttelecom-Umstellung" dann von tiscali und später freenet übernommen wurden. Warum dann bei Tiscali-Beendigung die uns einfach über unverschämte Paixas-Tarife abrechnen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und wir wurden auch nie informiert darüber. Das Inkassounternehmen ist nach dem ersten Brief an PAIXAS immer noch nicht aktiv, dafür ist ja eine weitere Mahnung eingeflattert. Ich lasse es jetzt einfach so laufen, wenn die etwas möchten sollen die sich rühren. Auf automatisierte Antworten von deren Mailcomputer die nicht zum Thema passend sind habe ich keinen Bock und 2,99EUR/Minute werde ich auch nicht anrufen. ach ja: früher hatten wir auch wenige EURO auf dem Anschluß, vielleicht 10 oder 20, Paixas buchte dann föhlich gleich mehrere hundert bei gleichem Telefonierverhalten)

Mal kucken, was kommt
Daniel


----------



## baersparty (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo Peki,
Dein pRoblem (Internet-Nutzung über commundo ex-Tiscali) wird auch hier diskutiert. Umweltjournal: Tarif-Fallen bei Einwahl ins Web per Internet by Call vermeiden

google mal mit den Begriffen: 

Beschwerde Paixas Internet Einwahl

da bekommst du zahlreiche Treffer zu genau deinem Problem

Twostone, Grimmi und ich haben ein Problem mit diesem zweifelhaften Unternehmen wegen Telefonie-Abrechnungen
Dasselbe Unternehmen, 2 Abzock-Strategien
Der Herr Dr. [.......] (Geschäftsführer von PAIXAS) scheint ein cleverer Mensch zu sein. Man sollte aufpassen!




Peki schrieb:


> hallo,
> mir gings genauso wie euch hier und hab jetzt ebenfalls ärger mit paixas bzw. deren inkasso unternehmen arcoreus.
> ich war früher mal bei commundo internet by call (glaub die minute kostete damals maximal 2 cent) und jetzt hatte ich mich im juni wieder über meine alte commundo einwahl eingeloggt, da ich in der zeit auf meinen dsl anschluss wartete.
> dann bekam ich einen monat später in der tk rechnung 80 € von paixas in rechnung gestellt. dachte das kann ja nicht sein, hab aber bezahlt.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



> Paixas GmbH


_*Zur Info:*_die Paixas GmbH ist beim AG Gütersloh unter der HRB 7355 eingetragen. Die Vorgabe, man sei in München, in der Maximilianstr., und in Düsseldorf und demnächst auch in Berlin usw. ansässig, _stimmt so nicht_! An diesen Standorten haben lediglich die Ableger des Bürolösungenanbieters Regus Mangement GmbH (Düsseldorf) ihren Sitz: 





			
				Regus schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Business Center befinden sich in Berlin, Bremen, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Hannover, Heidelberg, Köln, München und Stuttgart


----------



## Twostone (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....Pfusch von vorne bis hinten bei dem Verein wie mir scheint...Danke für die Info


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo ihr PAIXAS geschädigten

Schaut euch doch mal diese Forum an. Hier wird bereits seit einem Jahr über dieses Thema diskutiert. Wenn auch momentan etwas eingeschlafen, aber es gibt hier sicher eine Menge hilfreicher Informationen.

SenseConnect und Paixas - onlinekosten.de Community

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Erfarungen auch hier posten könntet. Nach meinen Erfahrungen gibt es hier einig wirklich erfahrene Leute mit sehr guten Tips ...

schöne Grüsse
UWE
PS: Haltet durch und gebt den [....] keinen Cent!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ich hatte eine Abbuchung von Paixas über 59,74 Euro für 24 Minuten Surfdauer über Web.de. E-Mails wurden nicht beantwortet, Telefonische Auskünfte waren spärlich. Daraufhin schrieb ich Paixas, Maximilianstraße, München, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an und verlangte Einzelverbindungsnachweise über die Verbindungen. Es tat sich zwei Wochen lang nichts. Der Rückschein eines Einschreibens an Paixas  München wurde mir nach ca. 10 Tagen zugesandt. Das Schreiben war nach Düsseldorf weitergeleitet worden und dort an einem Postamt abgeholt worden. Antwort habe ich nach etwa 14 Tagen von Acoreus bekommen. Man teilte mir mit, daß mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung eine Gutschrift über 50,74 Euro erfolge.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die fragliche Telekom-Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen. Den unstrittigen Betrag habe ich im Zuge der Rückbuchung per Überweisung gezahlt und die Telekom schriftlich über die Umstände unterrichtet. Daraufhin rief mich eine Mitarbeiterin des Telekom-Call-Centers an, die Sache sei so in Ordnung.

Mittlerweile habe ich Call-and-Surf DSL-Anschluß.


----------



## Twostone (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

so, die Inkassounternehmen-Mahnung war zwischenzeitlich da. Daraufhin habe ich bei acoreus angerufen und erklärt, dass der Betrag streitig ist und entsprechende Schreiben an PAIXAS bisher unbeantwortet seien. Man wolle prüfen, ich solle das Inkassoschreiben unbeachtet zur Seite legen. Mal sehen was als nächste Aktion kommt.....


----------



## baersparty (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Der Status meiner Angelegenheit ist genauso - mal auf den nächsten Schritt von Paixas/Acoreus warten...


----------



## Ovid (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo Leute! Ich bin gaaanz neue da, aber bin auch geschädigt von Fa. Paixas und Incasso Acoreus! Ich kämpfe seit Oktober 08. gegen Paixas weil erhöhte tel. Rechnungen bekommen habe!
In August (als ich in Urlaub war) stand auf meine Telekom Rechnung ein Betrag von 80€ für Internet Verbindungen die ich angeblich in Anspruch genommen habe. Ich muß euch dazu sagen dass ich mehr als 10 Jahre, Vertragspartner von Internet Anbieter Compuserve gewesen bin. Da seit dieses Jahr Compuserve nicht mehr gibt, hat angeblich die Fa. Paixas GmbH die Internet-by-Call-Verbindungen übernommen und ich habe mich unwissentlich weiter mit der Verbidung in Internet gewählt!
Ich habe auch für September und Oktober erhöhte Rechnungen bekommen, aber habe von der Bank alle zurück geholt...
Ich habe mich durch die Verbraucherzentralle Bayern beraten lassen und muß angeblich die Beträge nicht bezahlen! Inzwischen habe ich auch eine Mahnung von der so genannte Incassounternehmen Acoreus bekommen! Ich habe bei jeder Schreiben von diese [ edit] unternemen reagiert und ihnen zurückgeschrieben! Eine Sache ist mir klar, ich werde nicht bezahlen! Ich verdiene mein Geld durch anständige Arbeit und lasse mich nicht von diese [ edit]  verarschen! Ich wünsche Euch alle Ein gute Neues Jahr! Euer Ovid.


----------



## Twostone (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....also bleibt es spannend. Alleine die Tatsache, dass solche Unternehmen nur per Bezahlrufnummer erreichbar sind finde ich eine Frechheit pur. Das ist aus meinen Augen auch als ehrlich arbeitender Selbstständiger der pure Witz.
Mal kucken, was 2009 für unsere "Fälle" bringt 
Grüße,
Twostone


----------



## Ovid (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ja, ich wollte auch die Fa. paixas anrufen und habe den Tel.Nr. gewählt was auf der TK Rechnung stand, dabei habe ich eine stime gehört "wilkommen bei der Fa.paixas, der Tel.Nr. ist ungültig" ich hab lachen müssen!:-p Dann habe ich in Internet gesucht un hab ein andere Nr.gefunden, aber das hätte 2,90€ die minute gekostet! Natürlich habe ich nicht angerufen! Ich frage mich; wie ist das möglich in unsere "geregelte" Welt solche "Firmen" zu funktionieren? Gibt es keine Kontrollen mehr?


----------



## Twostone (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....und höchstsicherlich bekommt man erstmal 10 Minuten Dudel-Wartemusik bevor man jemanden an die Strippe bekommt. Alle Kontakte mit denen mache ich nur schriftlich per Einschreiben....


----------



## Ovid (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ja, richtig! So habe ich auch gemacht, und werde alles ordentlich in Dosier aufbewahren! Mal schauen was alles noch auf uns zu kommt....


----------



## Twostone (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

so, gerade kam die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung von acoreus. Ich habe dort angerufen, wurde 2x weiterverbunden weil mir bei der letzten Mahnung ja gesagt worden ist, ich solle das Mahnschreiben an die Seite legen bis sich PAIXAS auf mein Schreiben zu den streitigen Beträgen geäußert hätte. Geäußert haben die sich natürlich nicht, dafür jetzt die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung von acoreus und eine sehr zickige Mitarbeiterin....ich könne ja mit einem Rechtsanwalt sprechen, sie gäbe mir keine Auskünfte und sie wollte direkt das Gespräch beenden. Merkwürdige Praktiken......


----------



## baersparty (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@Twostone
Dieses Verhalten überrascht nicht wirklich.
Mir hatte man (Mitarbeiterin bei Acoreus) zugesagt, daß bestimmte Gebühren auf der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung wieder gutgeschrieben würden. Auf der 1. Rechnung nach dieser Zusage war das nicht der Fall. AUch auf den Mahnungen wurde die Forderungnicht korrigiert.
Ich warte die 2. TK-Reg. mal ab.
Ich denke, jegliche schriftliche Rückäußerung an Paixas / Acoreus wird inhaltlich dort nicht ernst genommen bzw. nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. Ich habe den Eindruck, da wird das übliche Mahn-Procedere durchgegangen, ganz egall, was man schreibt oder wie man argumentiert.
Ich rechne daher fest mit einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung.
Anrufen nützt meines Erachtens NICHTS, denn in einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung zählen nur beweisbare Schriftsätze.


----------



## Twostone (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

davon gehe ich auch aus. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit acoreus nach Verstreichen der letzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung?


----------



## baersparty (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ich bisher nicht, bisher habe ich auch nie und nirgends ein solch strittiges Verfahren erleben dürfen.
Grundsätzlich geht man als mahnendes Unternehmen so vor:
- Letzte Mahnung
- Abgabe der Sache an Rechtsanwalt
oder, wie hier zu erwarten
- Beantragung eines Mahnbescheides beim zuständigen Amtsgericht

*Wichtig ist jetzt*,* daß man gegen diesen Mahnbescheid SOFORT schriftlich Widerspruch einlegt. Eine Begründung ist NICHT erforderlich.*

Danach muß das mahnende Unternehmen KLAGE beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einreichen. 
Erst jetzt hat man die Chance, seine Argumente und Beweise bei einem neutralen Richter vorzulegen und kann davon ausgehen, daß neutral geprüft wird.
Aber: Auf hoher See (und vor Gericht) ist mna in Gottes Hand, und leider wird nicht unbedingt immer für die Guten entschieden.


----------



## Twostone (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...ich würde solch einer "Hallodrifirma" nur ungern mein liebes money zuschieben. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch keine Lust, die mittlerweile gut 800EUR durch Gerichtskosten,... noch weiter zu  steigern, da habe ich keine Zeit, Lust und Nerv darauf.


----------



## baersparty (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

siehste, genau auf solch eine Haltung bauen diese [........].

Jeder muß sich seine Rechtslage gut anschauen, seine Argumente überlegen und auch die Argument der Gegenseite so anssehen, wie es ein Richter tun würde.
Bei Deiner sstreitsumme lohnt es sich bestimmt, einen rechtsanwalt mal die Sache prüfen zu lassen.
Wenn Du es einfach haben willst und die Kosten begrenzt sein sollen, könntest du hier Rechtsberatung und Rechtsfragen online. Finden Sie einen Rechtsanwalt bei frag-einen-anwalt.de mal anklopfen.
Ich habe da in mietrechtssacxhen schon gute und günstige Auskunft erhalten


----------



## Twostone (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

danke!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



baersparty schrieb:


> *Wichtig ist jetzt*,* daß man gegen diesen Mahnbescheid SOFORT schriftlich Widerspruch einlegt. Eine Begründung ist NICHT erforderlich.*


innerhalb 14 Tagen
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



baersparty schrieb:


> Danach muß das mahnende Unternehmen KLAGE beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einreichen.


Muß nicht. In vielen Fällen passiert gar nichts. Um diesen Schwebezustand zu beenden, müßte  man selber mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage aktiv werden.


----------



## baersparty (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@Captain Picard
Natürlich hast Du recht: 14 Tage
Ja natürlich: Muß nicht

Aber: Was man nicht SOFORT tut, wird schnell vergessen und rums-bums ist die 14Tagefrist verstrichen.

"...muß Klage einreichen" natürlich nur, wenn die weiterhin an die Kohle wollen, und davon ist bei diesem Unternehmen zunächst mal als WORST-CASE auszugehen.
In der Tat spekuliert man auf einen Klageverzicht, wenn die Forderung klein ist, bei Twostone ist die Summe aber leider beträchtlich.


----------



## Ovid (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ich habe gestern auch die letzte außengerichtliche Mahnung von acoreus per Post bekommen! Mit dabei war auch ein Formular wo mir angeboten wird, den Betrag in Monatsraten zu bezahlen...


----------



## Twostone (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...das "Angebot" stand bei uns auch drin. Wie reagierst du?


----------



## baersparty (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

... die wollen garnicht daran denken, daß es nach Deiner Einschätzung gute Gründe gibt, die Rechnungshöhe anzuzweifeln.
Wenn die auch nur eine Zeile deiner Briefe gelesen hätten, könnten die sich ein Ratenzahlungsangebot "schenken", denn es geht Dir ja um das Grundsätzliche, Du verweigerst die Zahlung ja nicht aus Geldnot.
Deine Argumente werden erst vor Gericht gehört werden (ob sie auch erhört werden, kann man nicht wissen )


----------



## Ovid (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ich werde wieder ihnen schreiben dass ich nicht bezahlen werde ich bin bereit bis in die letzte Instanz zu gehen! So leicht sehen sie von mir KEIN GELD, BASTA!


----------



## Twostone (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

wie teuer wird die erste Instanz bei diesen Streitwerten?


----------



## baersparty (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Keine ehrliche Ahnung, aber eine Schätzung / Überlegung
Ich würde mir überlegen:
Streitgegenständlicher Betrag: 800,-
Im Fall eines verlorenen Prozesses (Worst case)
gegnerische ANwaltskosten + Gerichtskosten ä+ Mahngebühren etc,. etc. auch nochmal 800,-
Ruiniert mich das? Kann ich das finanziell verkraften?
Wenn Nein, dann würde ich die Erfolgsaussichten prüfen (lassen) www.frag....
Wenn ich mir 800+800 nicht leisten kann, würde ich wahrscheinlich zahlen (oder über gerichtliche Prozeßkostenhilfe nachdenken).

Ich habe unlängst ein kleines Zivilverfahren (kein Telekom) verloren Streitwert 250,-
Gerichtskosten waren ca 80,-, gegnerischer Anwalt 95,-
Bei höheren Streitwerten wirds gemesen am Streitwert sicher "günstiger".


----------



## Twostone (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Prozeßkostenhilfe brauche ich sicher nicht :-D...aber unnötig "Geld verbrennen" ist natürlich auch Blödsinn. Ich vermute, dass diese Abzocker rechtlich wissen was sie tun.....deshalb sind es ja Abzocker....., vielleicht muß ich die Kröte schlucken


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile gut 800EUR


Mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese doch recht hohe Summe überhaupt entstanden ist. Bei deiner monatlichen Rechnung muss es diesen Posten ja entweder dauerhaft und immer wieder gegeben haben oder es wurde irgend wann mal durchgehend mit einer Vor-Vorwahl telefoniert. Wie war das nun?


----------



## Twostone (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

es waren wesentlich 3 Monate Abbuchungen über unsere TK-Rechnung für "Telefon per voreingestelltem preselect"


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> "Telefon per voreingestelltem preselect"


Na dann lohnt es sich aber doch zu streiten, denn der Anbieter kann nicht so einfach wahllos seine Preise ändern, ohne den Vertragspartner hinreichend von der Änderung in Kenntnis gesetzt zu haben. Preselect ist kein offenes call by call, auch wenn es sehr ähnlich funktioniert.


----------



## Twostone (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

dazu kommt, dass ich den Vertrag ja mit colt telecom machte, dieser dann an Tiscali (mit später dort bestellter FlatVOIP) weitergegeben wurde, danach an freenet wobei freenet sagt, lediglich die Netzgeschichten seien dorthin transferiert worden. Auf einmal funktionierte dann das TiscaliPasswort für die FritzFonBox nicht mehr (auf der Tiscali-Web-Seite stand etwas von Einstellung des Angebotes) woraufhin wir dann möglicherweise über die alte Preselecteinstellung telefonierten. Warum diese über PAIXAS geht und wer überhaupt PAIXAS ist und welche Tarife die anbieten wusste ich bis vor kurzem NICHT. Wir hatten keine Info darüber.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> Wir hatten keine Info darüber.


Davon war ich ausgegangen. Und gerade deshalb schrieb ich auch: 


Reducal schrieb:


> Na dann lohnt es sich aber doch zu streiten...


Der Anbieter hat Vorsorge zu treffen, dass keine unbeabsichtigten Einwahlen in sein Netz ermöglicht werden. Tut er dies nicht, oder informiert er nicht adäquat die Bestandskunden, dann kann man getrost der Forderung zur Zahlung trotzen. Ich würde mich in so einem Fall zuerst mal mit einer außergerichtlichen Einigung arangieren und der gegnerischen Partei einen Vorschlag zur Güte unterbreiten, da die Verbindungsleistung ja erbracht worden ist. Als Berechnungsgrundlage sollten die üblichen Verbindungsentgelder angesetzt werden. Fruchtet dies nicht, dann sollte sich ein Anwalt mit der Sache beschäftigen, bis hin zu einer richterlichen Entscheidung.


----------



## Peki (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hab jetzt auch das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren von acoreus wegen der Paixas Forderung angedroht bekommen.:-p
Darauf hab ich nun nochmals ein Briefchen zurückgeschrieben und meinen
Einwand vorgetragen.
Jetzt warte ich einfach mal ab was als nächstes kommt. 
Bezahlen werde ich auf gar keinen Fall. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die vor Gericht ziehen, da sie bestimmt verlieren würden. Auf jeden Fall würde ich einer Gerichtsverhandlung gelassen entgegen sehen. Was die machen ist die reinste Abzocke und das wäre ja schlimm wenn sie mit dieser Forderung durchkommen würden. Gott sei dank leben wir ja in einem Rechtsstaat, wobei ich da manchmal auch nicht alles verstehe.

Hab denen auch mit Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen arglistischer Täuschung sowie der Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen gedroht (Betrug/Betrugversuch).

Kann nur allen raten, [.........] sich nicht von irgendwelchen Drohbriefchen von dem Inkassounternehmen einschüchtern zu lassen, (zumindest wenn die Forderungen nicht berechtigt sind).
Die setzten ja nur darauf, dass dadurch einige dann doch bezahlen, nur weil man nun endlich seine Ruhe hat.
Also Nerven bewahren und Cool bleiben! :scherzkeks:

Melde mich wieder wenn ich wieder Neuigkeiten von meinen "Freunden" hab.

P.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Peki schrieb:


> Gott sei dank leben wir ja in einem Rechtsstaat....
> 
> Hab denen auch mit Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen arglistischer Täuschung sowie der Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen gedroht (Betrug/Betrugversuch).


Was die wohl mit Recht wohl kaum interessieren wird, eben weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben. Das ist eine zivile Auseinandersetzung, deren Klärung nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist.


----------



## Twostone (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

meine beiden letzten Einschreiben an acoreus UND Paixas nach der Gerichtsandrohung sind jetzt ein paar Tage raus. Ich wollte erst zahlen weil ich keine Lust habe, einen Tag bei Gericht zu verplempern aber so sehe ich es als sportliches Hobby mich ertstmal durch Nichtzahlung jedoch Angebot einer Güteregelung (Zahlung des früheren üblichen Monatsbetrages) zu wehren. Wenn die nächsten Schritte durch Paixas oder acoreus angeleiert werden sollten muß sich eben ein Anwalt mit dem Firlefanz beschäftigen. Mich nervet es, Gerichte mit so einem QUATSCH zu belasten....aber zur Not gönne ich mir auch den Spaß
Grüße euch aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Twostone (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....noch rührt sich nichts


----------



## Peki (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Die Androhung für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren ist bei mir jetzt auch schon 6 Wochen her und es rührt sich seit meinem Einwand auch nix mehr.

Entweder haben die jetzt schon aufgegeben oder....

Sollte tatsächlich ein Briefchen vom Gericht einflattern (was ich kaum glaub), dann werd ich sofort Widerspruch dagegen einlegen, dass muß ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen passieren, sonst wärs ein Schuldeingeständnis.

Dann kann paixas erst vor Gericht versuchen die Sache einzuklagen, aber dazu wirds nicht kommen, weil denen das Risiko zu groß ist zu verlieren und dann wäre deren Geschäftsmodell von heut auf morgen eingestürzt:-D

Übrigens "Reducal", dass ist mir schon klar, dass dies eine zivilrechtliche
Auseinandersetzung ist, allerdings kann das in manchen Fällen auch ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt sein, wenn bei strafrechtlicher Würdigung
des Sachverhalts der Verdacht einer Straftat besteht.
Und in diesen Fällen behaupte ich mal, dass es durchaus möglich wäre, dass hier ein Betrug vorliegt.

Überlegt mal, wenn jeder (bestimmt mehrere hundert) Geschädigte 
z.B. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München (Firmensitz paixas) Anzeige gegen paixas erstatten würde, dann glaub mir, dass sich der Staatsanwalt schon mal etwas genauer die Sache anschauen würde.
Klar haben die "Besseres" zu tun als sich mit dubiosen Firmen rumzuschlagen, die es wie Sand am mehr gibt.

Außerdem könnte man mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale anfragen, denn je mehr Leute sich über diese Firma beschweren desto besser stehen die Chancen, dass solchen "Firmen" das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Nur wer von uns würde die Lust und den Mumm haben dass so zu tun?
Wahrscheinlich niemand.

Na ja egal, ich wart weiter ab bezahl nicht und werde es bis zum Schluss ausreizen.

Bleibt "cool":sun: und bis denne

P.


----------



## Twostone (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

so wird es gemacht. Ich habe mal verschiedene Firmen in der Paixas-Strasse in München herausgesucht, da scheint es groooooße Briefkästen für diese Art des Geschäftes zu geben, so große, dass ganze Firmen hineinpassen.


----------



## baersparty (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@Peki
bin ganz Deiner Ansicht - das Geschäftsmodell legt doch eine strafrechtliche Prüfung nahe. Es wird ein Telekommunikations-anbieter übernommen und die Tarife werde still und heimlich drastisch zu Ungunsten des Kunden verändert ohne dass die Kunden informiert werden. Dann werden die hohen gebühren in Rechnung gestellt in der (heimlichen Hoffnung und) Überzeugung, die Beträge per Abbuchung unbemerkt einsammeln zu können.
Die Mehrheit der Kunden wirds nicht merken oder sich nicht wehren.
Wer sich wehrt mit dem wird keine kulante oder einvernehmliche Regulierung gesucht sondern der wird mit Mahnungen bombardiert.
Nach meinem Gefühl ist hier die strafrechtliche Prüfung schon angezeigt.

nebenbei: bei mir gibts keine neuen Entwicklungen


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Peki schrieb:


> , sonst wärs ein Schuldeingeständnis.


Mit Schuld hat das nichts  zu tun. Es handelt sich um Zivilrecht nicht um 
Strafrecht. Ohne Widerspruch ist die Forderung anerkannt ohne  Rücksicht 
auf  die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung



Peki schrieb:


> Dann kann paixas erst vor Gericht versuchen die Sache einzuklagen,


Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Geklagt werden kann auch ohne  vorhergehenden Mahnbescheid.
Weder das eine noch das andere ist wahrscheinlich.



Peki schrieb:


> Überlegt mal, wenn jeder (bestimmt mehrere hundert) Geschädigte
> z.B. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München (Firmensitz paixas) Anzeige gegen paixas erstatten würde, dann glaub mir, dass sich der Staatsanwalt schon mal etwas genauer die Sache anschauen würde.


Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber selbst bei tausenden Strafanzeigen ( siehe OSta Frankfurt ) stellen diese die Verfahren regelmäßig ein.


----------



## Peki (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Captain Picard, da hast du schon recht, dass die Staatsanwaltschaften prüfen und gegebenenfalls auch einstellen wenn keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat vorliegen.
Nur wenn mans nicht mal versucht, dann hat man von vornherein schon verloren.
Außerdem ist Recht nicht gleich Recht. Es gibt eben rechtliche Grauzonen wo kaum was zu machen ist. Aber wie in unzähligen Beispielen kann ein und dieselbe Sache z.B. in München zur Anklage kommen, welche in Frankfurt, Hamburg oder Berlin sofort im Papierkorb verschwindet. Da gibt es wirklich große Unterschiede was die Justiz in Deutschland anbelangt. 

Eine Anzeige kostet gerade mal ein Blatt Papier einen Briefumschlag und 55 Cent Porto und vielleicht ein paar Minuten mehr Schreibaufwand als hier einen Beitrag ins Forum zu setzen.

Auch wenns lächerlich klingt, vielleicht interessiert sich ja der WISO Detektiv im ZDF etc. für sowas:-p
Manche Dinge bewegen erst was, sobald sich die Öffentlichkeit auch dafür interessiert.
Leider gibt es viel zu viele solcher ähnlichen Sachverhalte, wo der Schaden noch viel größer ist.

Trotz allem wart ich erst mal weiter ab und vielleicht werd ich doch noch mal versuchen ein paar Hebel in Bewegung zu setzten....:wall:

Grüße P.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Da die Firma definitiv ihren Sitz nicht in München hat, wird in München auch nichts geprüft und nichts anders entschieden. So eine Anzeige geht bei der Münchener StA ein, es wird die Zuständigkeit über die Münchener Polizei abgeklärt und dann ab damit ins Nirwana. Womöglich hörst du (außer evtl. von einer Abgabeverfügung) gar nichts mehr in dieser Sache.

Es darf angeraten werden, die Angelegenheit zivil zu behandeln, strafrechtlich läuft da nix! So in etwa stellt eine StA aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach dann auch das Verfahren ein, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass zivile Ansprüche von deren Entscheidung unberührt bleiben.


----------



## Twostone (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

da sind die PAIXAS-"Macher" also gar nicht so ungeschickt mit ihrer scheinbar richtigen "Briefkastenadresse".....ich hatte ja noch 2 Einschreiben an Paixas und acoreus verschickt, lediglich der acoreus-Rückschein ist hier wieder angekommen.


----------



## baersparty (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> da sind die PAIXAS-"Macher" also gar nicht so ungeschickt mit ihrer scheinbar richtigen "Briefkastenadresse".....ich hatte ja noch 2 Einschreiben an Paixas und acoreus verschickt, lediglich der acoreus-Rückschein ist hier wieder angekommen.



Probier doch mal herauszuffinden, wer Dein(e) Einschreiben angenommen hat:
Deutsche Post | Sendungen verfolgen , dort auf EINZELABFRAGE klicken und Daten eingeben, man kann sogar oft die Empfangs-Quittung in Kopie herunterladen.


----------



## Twostone (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

der Rückschein vom Schreiben an PAIXAS ist erst gestern angekommen. Angekreuzt beim "Art des Empfängers" ist der Punkt _*Ersatzperson*_, sicher irgend jemand der gerade über die Straße lief :roll::-D


----------



## Twostone (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

rührt sich bei den Mitbetroffenen auch noch nichts?


----------



## baersparty (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

still ruht der See... aber der See ist tief.
Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, das das eingeschlafen ist. Verjährung tritt frühestens in 2 Jahren ein....


----------



## Twostone (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

komisch, dass so gar nichts passiert......
​


----------



## baersparty (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Keine Bange, das heißt GAAARNICHTS.
Wie gesagt, die Forderung verjährt erst Ende 2010, wenn nicht Klage eingereicht wird oder mindestens Mahnbescheid beantragt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo zusammen, bin auch mal wieder da ...
also ich habe ja auch noch eine Forderung der Paixas / acoreus offen von zwei Telekom-Rechnungen ... es geht um 517,91 Euro ... mittlerweile sind auch noch Mahngebühren hinzu gekommen ...
heute habe ich wieder einmal Post von Paixas bekommen; sie mahnen heute wieder mal den offenen Rechnungsbetrag aus Oktober 2008 an ...

Interessant ist, dass bei der jüngeren Rechnung also vom November 2008 bereits acoreus die Zügel übernommen hat ... am 07.01.2009 erhielt ich die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung ... darauf reagierte ich mit Einschreiben/Rückschein, weil ich, obwohl schon angefordert, noch keinen EVN erhalten hatte ... eines Tages rief mich von acoreus eine nette Dame an und fragte, wann sie den nun mit dem Begleichen der Forderungen rechnen könnten ... ich: "gar nicht", weil ich noch keinen EVN erhalten habe um die Richtigkeit der Verbindungen zu prüfen ... 
und tatsächlich es kam dann am 02.02.09 auch ein EVN mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wie bei der ersten Rechnung ... völlig unrealistische Verbindungsdauern, bspw. 5 Stunden mit meinem Vater, einmal sogar 35 Stunden in einer Telkonferenz mit Hamburger Nummer !!!! Di Telko hat stattgefunden, aber lediglich über 3 Stunden ... Ich hatte damals die Liste der Verbindungen meiner Fritzbox gespeichert und kann deshalb die tatsächlichen Verbindungen mit den angeblichen EVN-Daten verglichen ... die Anfangszeiten stimmen haarklein überein nur die Dauer nicht ...  nur ein oder zwei Verbindungen stimmten überein ... also wieder Einschreiben mit Rückschein ... Prüfprotokoll verlangt und Ausdruck der Fritzbox mitgeschickt ... seitdem ist erst mal wieder Ruhe ....

eins ist klar, die sehen keinen cent von mir, außer ein Gericht verdonnert mich dazu ... haltet durch !!!

Grüße Grimmi


----------



## baersparty (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@Grimmi
Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus:
es kam jünst erneut eine Mahnung mit EVN durch acoreus.
Auch hier sind wieder die unrealistischen Verbindungsdauern aufgelistet.
Leider kann ich keine Protokolle einer Fritzbox vorlegen.
Obwohl ich bereits zweimal schriftlich und per Einschreiben Einspruch eingelegt hatte, habe ich dies nun erneut und damit zum dritten Mal  gemacht.
Es ist zwar so, daß die CbC Vorwahl genutzt wurde, aber die Verbindungen sind ganz gewiß technisch falsch erfaßt worden, ob aus Gründen eines technischen Defektes oder menschlichen Versagens beim Abrechner ist ansich unerheblich. Fakt ist, daß falsch erfaßt bzw. abrechnet wird.
Ein technisches Prüfprotokoll habe ich auch bereits 3x angefordert aber bisher nicht erhalten.
Ich wäre bereit, einen Betrag der dem langfristigen Durchschnittsverbrauch entspricht zu zahlen, aber solange ich das Gefühl habe, daß mein Einspruch nicht ernsthaft geprüft wird und auf der Gegenseite ein Mensch mit dem ernsthaften Willen zu einer Einigung sitzt, muß ich mich leider vollständig verweigern.

Lustigerweise habe ich mit der letzten Telekom-Rechnung eine Vergütung von Paixas erhalten. Die Höhe der Vergütung entspricht zwar nur äußerst ansatzweise dem strittigen Betrag aber ein Anfang ist das ja schon mal.
Über die Gründe für die Erstattung erfolgte keinerlei Information.

Es versteht sich übrigens und natürlich von selbst: Seit der überhöhten Forderung geht mein Geld an einen anderen Anbeiter, logo! Solche Firmen müssen merken, daß sie sich selbst das Wasser abgraben!


----------



## baersparty (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



> ... völlig unrealistische Verbindungsdauern, bspw. 5 Stunden mit meinem Vater, einmal sogar 35 Stunden in einer Telkonferenz mit Hamburger Nummer !!!! Di Telko hat stattgefunden, aber lediglich über 3 Stunden ...



Das ist doch ein geradezu ein ELFMETER, den Du in jedem Gerichtsverfahren blind verwandeln könntest!!! ... man könnte es auch EIGENTOR nennen :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

hallo liebe genervten!

ich hatte mich so in dem november vergangenen jahres mal ein wenig ueber high-quality-net tarife eingewaehlt, da ich ja keinerlei fan von jeglichen vertraegen bin und auch gerne etwas mehr fuer eine unabhaengige ab und an nutzung des inets zahle.

der schock in der dezember rechnung der dtk, 1400 euro forderung, doch da schon direkt verrechnung mit gutschrift ueber knapp 1000 euro, offen sollten laut dieser rechnung aber dann noch so knapp 400 euro sein. ich sehe also im netz auf deren seite nach, aha, da steckt die paixas gmbh dahinter, dort schrieben sie was von abrechnungsfehlern und statt pro minute pro sekunde berechneten tarifen...

nun waehlte und waehle ich mich aber ueber den smartsurfer ein, habe demenstprechend die kostenprotokolle zur hand gehabt, also direkt die tk angerufen, betrag ausgesperrt und die laut nachweis nur angefallende summe ueberwiesen,,...

ich habe nun in der folgezeit widerpruch gegen eine weiter rechnung und eine dann auch auf einer rechnung auftauchende gutschrift einlegen muessen, denn ich sehe ja ihren zuerst geforderten rechnungsbetrag als voellig falsch an, habe meine nachweise ueber die richtigen betraege und will mir gar nicht auf eine zahlung und gutschrift usw. einlassen, denn damit wuerde ich ja erst diesen ganzen wahnwitz legitimieren.

nun habe ich also die aufstellung von acoreus erhalten, vorher kamen sie ja mit der mahnung ueber den laut ihnen noch offen betrag von ca. 400 euro, zuaetzlich schon der mahnspesen, dagegen legte ich natuerlich auch nichts als widerspruch ein, in dieser aufstellung nun folgen sie so meiner sichtweise, sie halten aber an ihrer forderung und ihren gutschriften fest, verrechnen diese und die wirklichen betraege einfach huebsch weiter, ohne einsicht auf den voelligen irrwitz mit falschen forderungen eine rechnung aufzumachen, die ja dann mit gutschriften ausgebessert wird.


kurz und knapp lasse ich mich ja nun auf gar nichts ein, ich beharrre weiterhin auf den richtigen und von mir nachweisbaren betraegen, diese haben sie nun auch schon in den jeweiligen rechnungen erhalten, denn ich habe sie ja richtigerweise abgeaendert, zuguterletzt habe ich ihnen das nochmals zu verdeutlichen versucht, leute, ihr habe eure wirklich nur angefallenen betraege schon erhalten und sogar bereits auch etwas mehr als das. gebt es endlich auf und spart euch alles weitere.

ich habe ihnen nun auch den gut gemeinten ratschlag gegeben nicht mir mit witzforderung und begutschriftung zu kommen, sie sollten all das doch in ihren saftunternehmen verrechnen, denn was soll ich mit einer gutschrift auf der telekomrechnung anfangen, sie waere nur die gutschrift fuer einen fehlerhaft eingeforderten betrag, diesen habe ich nicht zu zahlen vor, hatte ich auch nicht, werde ich auch nicht haben, also brauche ich auch keinerlei begutschriftung, und schon gar nicht von denen.

ich habe alle korrespondenz bislang in den haenden, habe ja sogar ihren schmuss auf der seite mit dem eingestaendnis der abrechnungsfehler als kopie,..,wie ueberzeuge ich die dort endlich nun davon, nein, ich zahle ihre fantasieforderungen nicht, ich will auch ihre fantasiegutschriften nicht, sie haben alle ihnen wirklich zustehenden betraege erhalten, nerven sie wen dummen, erkennen sie einen mit keiner ihnen denn so leicht auf den leim gehenden klugheit...geben sie es endlich auf, also, wie soll ich es denen denn noch klar zu machen versuchen, wie?


ihr seid nicht alleine, ich kaempfe mit euch!


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... wie soll ich es denen denn noch klar zu machen versuchen, wie?


Was hältst du von einer Strafanzeige wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrug? Unter Verweis auf den Sitz der Paixas GmbH in Steinhagen (AG Gütersloh) bist du sicher nicht allein mit so einer treffenden "Beschwerde". Allerdings scheint mir dein Fall ein qualifizierter Fall zu sein, der die (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) bereits eingeleiteten Ermittlungen mal wirklich unterstützen würde.


----------



## baersparty (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was hältst du von einer Strafanzeige wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrug? Unter Verweis auf den Sitz der Paixas GmbH in Steinhagen (AG Gütersloh) bist du sicher nicht allein mit so einer treffenden "Beschwerde". Allerdings scheint mir dein Fall ein qualifizierter Fall zu sein, der die (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) bereits eingeleiteten Ermittlungen mal wirklich unterstützen würde.



....wegen VERDACHTS auf gewerbsmäßigen Betrug.


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



baersparty schrieb:


> ....VERDACHT


...der spielt bei Anzeigenerstattung/-aufnahme keine Rolle. Die rechtliche Bewertung ist letztlich Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht die des anzeigenden Zeugen oder der Polizei.


----------



## baersparty (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...der spielt bei Anzeigenerstattung/-aufnahme keine Rolle. Die rechtliche Bewertung ist letztlich Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft und nicht die des anzeigenden Zeugen oder der Polizei.


@Fraud-Analyst
Es klingt zwar ein wenig Haarspalterei aber der Anzeigende zeigt den VERDACHT AUF XYZ an, die Staatsanwaltschaft untersucht und das Gericht stellt die Tat XYZ dann per Urteil fest.
Der Anzeigende kann nur den Verdacht äußern, das Gericht die Tatsache feststellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

hallo ihr, 

an wen hatte ihr denn nun die idee mit dem gewerbsmaessigen betrug gerichtet, an mich, also den unregistrierten jemand, nennt mich einfach alandes, wenngleich es auch ein pseudonym ist, denn ich traue dem netz und allem darin und daran nicht ein wenig auch nur ueber den weg.

erst heute habe ich also einen brief mit meiner (fuer mich dann abschliessenden stellungnahme) auf ihre auflistungsverquickung ihrer falsch und falsch und nichts als falsch herruehrenden forderungen und gutschriften versandt, ich erlaeuterte darin nochmals niemals auch nur ihren fantasiebetrag zu zahlen und auch ihre gutschrift nicht anzunehmen, sie moegen diese und alles andere doch gefaelligst intern bei sich verrechnen, fertig und aus.

erneut dann der hinweis auf die laengst schon von mir gezahlten ca. 16 euro, die ja dann auch nur wirklich angefallen sind, mal alle fehler und trickts und kniffe herausgerechnet, die haben sie also dann erhalten und nun sollen sie mich einfach mit ihrem fortlaufenden fehler in rechnung und gehirnen in ruhe lassen. ich erkenne ihre falsche forderung nicht an, denn diese beruhte ja auf ihrem berechnungsfehler, ich erkenne somit auch ihre gutschriften nicht an, denn diese beruhen ja auf demselben fehler, ich erkenne einzig die wirklich dann reell angefallenen betraege an, und diese habe ich schon laengst an sie gezahlt!!!!

freundliche gruesse, alandes


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was hältst du von einer Strafanzeige wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrug? Unter Verweis auf den Sitz der Paixas GmbH in Steinhagen (AG Gütersloh) bist du sicher nicht allein mit so einer treffenden "Beschwerde". Allerdings scheint mir dein Fall ein qualifizierter Fall zu sein, der die (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) bereits eingeleiteten Ermittlungen mal wirklich unterstützen würde.






das waere dann ja noch eine moeglichkeit zu etwas mehr nachdruck, ja, ich hatte dann ja drei widersprueche an diese paixas in der maximilianstraße in muenchen versandt, dort soll ja der sitz des "unternehmens" sein, ein widerspruch (der gegen die mahnung ueber den mit hin und her an gutschrift immer noch unbegruendet von mir geforderten fantasiebetrag, denn ich schrieb ja von den berechnungsfehlern bei ihren tarifen, das hatten sie ja selbst auf der seite mit den tarifen eingestanden) ging an die postfachadresse in duesseldort, derzeit an die paixas, doch von dort meldet sich auch ihr acoreus.....immer hat derselbe mysterioese typ oder dieselbe mysterioese frau gegengezeichnet, immer eine person mit namen[ edit]  also, wenn sie nach dem von mir nun auf ihre zusammenstellung versandten brief nochmal mit was kommen, dann gehe ich ganz sicher auf das hiesige amtsgericht und packe dort mal meine unterlagen aus....


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

hallo ihr ebenfalls gernervten!


hier ist denn seit heute die strafanzeige gegen diese saubere firma amtlich...alle unterlagen habe ich dort dann vorgelegt und alles ist ordnungsgemaess aufgenommen worden, natuerlich erfolgte an mich die belehrung, androhung von geldbusse und freiheitsentzug, na klar, einfach so mal eine anzeige machen vielleicht hinz und kunz, ich doch aber wohl nicht...also denn, ich lasse so jedenfalls nicht mit mir umgehen, von mir haben sie also nun die strafanzeige erhalten.

gruesse, alandes.


----------



## Twostone (17 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

herzlichen Dank!!!! halt uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden :-D ....gottseidank passiert mal etwas gegen solch eine Trickser-Zocker-"Firma"


----------



## Twostone (30 März 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

ich habe heute wieder Post von acoreus bekommen nachdem der letzte Brief "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" schon lange zurück liegt. Heute im SChreiben steht "Forderungsänderung" (da steht irgendetwas von -100EUR, warum auch immer) und ein Schrieb an dem man ankreuzen kann "ich bin der Höhe nach mit den Forderungen einverstanden und überweise", Zahlschein liegt bei :wall:
Außerdem ist ein neuer Termin angegeben bis zu dem die Forderung auszugleichen ist. Danach sei mit gerichtlicher Vorgehensweise zu rechnen mit der weitere Kosten entstehen würden.
Ein weiterer Weichklopfbrief? Auf mein Einschreiben mit den verschiedenen Anfragen zu dem unserer Meinung nach nicht bestehenden Vertrag und der erneuten Mitteilung, dass die Beträge strittig sind wurde ja nicht geantwortet. Ich warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und nicht auf Weichklopfbriefe.


----------



## Twostone (3 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...und gerade kommt direkt hinterher ein Schreiben von acoreus das die Überschrift "gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" trägt. Dort schreiben die: bis zum heutigen Tage haben Sie die Forderung unserer Auftragsgeberin trotz eine unseres Erachtens eindeutigen Zahlungsanspruches nicht vollständig ausgeglichen. Wir werden nun die Empfehlung für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren aussprechen,...
Im nächsten Absatz dann die Aufklärung, dass ein nicht widersprochener Mahnbescheid tituliert ist. Die schreiben so, als sei ein Widerspruch nicht denkbar denn die schreiben sofort das folgende "Horrorszenario"  mit Zwangsvollstreckung, eidesstattlicher Versicherung,...
Und dann: NOCH können Sie die damit einhergehenden nicht unerheblichen Zusatzkosten verhindern . Zahlen Sie .......
Dieser InkassoVerein hat schonmal trotz Einspruch gegen die Forderung weitergemahnt. Dürfen die doch gar nicht, oder???
Ich warte ab, wie immer :-D


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> ...und gerade kommt direkt hinterher *ein Schreiben von acoreu*s das die Überschrift "gerichtliches Mahnverfahren" trägt.


Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommmt *immer* von einem Mahngericht.

Der Drohknüppel Mahnbescheid ist übrigens nur ein Pappmachéknüppel, der bei richtigem Verhalten beim  Zuschlagen zerbröselt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Twostone (3 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

..ich weiß  , hört sich für einen Ottonormal-Verbraucher aber schon gut drohend an. Gut, dass ich nicht Otto-Normal bin 

Ich habe dem Inkassoverein eben den Verzug deutlich gemacht weil das Prüfprotokoll nach weit mehr als den dafür zugestandenen 8 Wochen immer noch nicht da ist. Außerdem haben die nach Einspruch die nächste Mahnstufe losgelassen was ja schon gar nicht geht. Da sagte die gute Frau am acoreus-Fon, das könne man ja anfertigen und schicken. Ich bestand darauf, dass die oder deren PAIXAS-Kunde sich damit im Verzug befinden. (wenn ich in den weiten des Netzes richtig lese verfallen doch die Ansprüche aus den Verbindungen sowieso wenn das Protokoll nicht nach 2 Monaten präsentiert wird!?)
Mal sehen ob jetzt Ruhe ist oder doch vom Gericht bald Post kommt. Dann fechte ich eben gegen die......


----------



## webwatcher (3 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob jetzt Ruhe ist oder doch vom Gericht bald Post kommt. Dann fechte ich eben gegen die......


Das erste Gefecht ist  wäre nur ein Kreuzchen und  der Gang zum Briefkasten. *Danach *würde es erst spannend


----------



## Ingo (5 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ich habe seit August das gleiche durchgemacht. Nun kam ein Brief von acoreus, dass sie mir dass Prüfprotokoll nicht übermitteln können, da Paixas das in einer gewissen Zeit nicht geschafft. Ich soll die Forderungen als hinfällig betrachten.


----------



## Twostone (5 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

da bin ich gespannt was die bei mir machen. Habe den acs-Leuten eben noch einen Brief eingetütet. Habe mich über deren Vorgehensweise ausgelassen (Mahnen trotz Einspruch gegen die Forderung, Überschrift "gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" auf ihrem letzten Schreiben, Drohung mit Negativfolgen wie schelchte Bonität und dergleichen)
Darüberhinaus habe ich NOCH einmal geschrieben, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit PAIXAS habe und ich keine der geforderten Informationen wie Vertrag, Prüfprotokoll,... von denen bekommen habe und die damit in Verzug sind. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass wir über eine eigene Klage wegen nicht korrekter Vorgehensweise von den beiden nachdenken.
Wie immer, abwarten was passiert!


----------



## Ingo (5 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Brief kam am Wochenende. Somit hatte ich noch keine Gelegeheit, bei denen anzurufen. Mach ich morgen. Schreibe dann hier, was die sagen. Ich habs ja auf die Klage ankommen lassen. Bei mir waren auch ellenlange Gespräche vermerkt. Nur leider haben die nicht bemerkt, dass es in vielen Fällen zeitliche Überschneidungen gab.


----------



## baersparty (5 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

@Ingo
Danke für diesen Beitrag!
Ging es bei der Forderung an Dich um Telefonie (Call by Call ) oder Internetnuttzung?



Ingo schrieb:


> Ich habe seit August das gleiche durchgemacht. Nun kam ein Brief von acoreus, dass sie mir dass Prüfprotokoll nicht übermitteln können, da Paixas das in einer gewissen Zeit nicht geschafft. Ich soll die Forderungen als hinfällig betrachten.


----------



## baersparty (5 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Ok, Frage schon von Dir beantwortet...
:-p



baersparty schrieb:


> @Ingo
> Danke für diesen Beitrag!
> Ging es bei der Forderung an Dich um Telefonie (Call by Call ) oder Internetnuttzung?


----------



## Twostone (22 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

gibt es schon bei irgendwem Neuigkeiten? Auf das Verlangen nach umgehender Stellungnahme seitens acoreus habe ich noch immer nichts gehört. Vielleicht haben die gerade keinen passenden Textbaustein dazu vorrätig!?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Funkstille
baersparty


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

hallo ihr!

nach meinen letzten hier gegebenen informationen, ich hatte an jenem tage ja strafanzeige  gegen diese bande gestellt, gibt es bei mir keinerlei neuigkeiten. das schweigen im walde.

ich bin nun uebrigens kunde des monopolisten geworden, mir ist dann doch ein jahr vertragsbindung noch lieber als schlechte ueberraschungen. davor sollte ich dann als dsl-nutzer nun verschont bleiben.


----------



## Twostone (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...immer noch keine Neuigkeiten....


----------



## baersparty (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

auch hier ging bereits vor knapp drei Monaten (Mitte Februar) das letzte Schreiben ein, seit meinem diesbezüglichen Widerspruch: Silentium.


----------



## Twostone (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...wir haben einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bekommen, damit seien wohl alle Unklarheiten vom Tisch steht im Begleittext Keinesfalls, keine Beantwortung zu den Fragen zum Vertrag, zu den Gebühren, zum Prüfprotokoll, zur Aussage, acs bzw PAIXAS befinden sich im Verzug mit diesem Protokoll. Und das Prüfprotokoll scheint dringend notwendig. Schon damals im ersten Verbindungsnachweis tauchten Ungereimtheiten auf, hier wieder. Für ein Gespräch z.B. auf Handy werden 34 EUR berechnet, 15 Minuten nach Gesprächsbeginn findet jedoch bereits das nächste Gespräch von betreffenden Anschluß statt. Das betreffende Gespräch muß also mit deutlichst über 2EUR/min abgerechnet worden sein. MONDTARIFE? Dazu permanent eine falsche Hausnummer, ein Glück also, dass deren Post überhaupt ankommt. Abgerechnet würde nach einem Gebührenschlüssel, dieser findet sich jedoch auf deren WEB-Auftritt nicht wieder. Keine Aussagen zu all unseren Fragen seitens acs.
Und wieder Einspruch durch uns, abwarten ist angesagt.


----------



## Twostone (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

"Warten" war noch nie meine Stärke, aber es passiert nichts....noch immer keine weiteren Infos/Briefe. Wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo ihr!

Habe von der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft nur einen Brief erhalten, in dem der Beginn der Ermittlungen gegen diesen sauberen Firmeninhaber mitgeteilt wird. Mehr ist auch hier nicht los.
Nur damit dann hier nicht totale Funkstille herrscht .

VG, XXYYZZ


----------



## baersparty (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*



Twostone schrieb:


> "Warten" war noch nie meine Stärke, aber es passiert nichts....noch immer keine weiteren Infos/Briefe. Wie läufts bei euch?



Kämpfen lohnt:
vor etwa 1 Monat erreichte mich eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung von acoreus. 
Es fiel auf, daß acoreus inzwischen auf alle Nebenforderungen wie Mahnkosten und Verzugszinsen verzichtete. Wie auf alle früheren Schreiben habe ich per Einschreiben geantwortet und auch der verbliebenen Hauptforderung zum x-ten Mal widersprochen. 
Es wurde mir zu dumm, habe meine Argumentation nochmal sauber geprüft und belegt und habe dann gleich den SPieß umgedreht und habe knapp 15% der Hauptforderung (d.h. 10% der früheren Gesamtforderung inkl. Mahnkosten) als Vergleichsvorschlag angeboten.
Dieser Vergleichsvorschlag wurde seitens acoreus im Namen von Paixas schriftlich angenommen.
Damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt.
Fazit: 85% (vollkommen zurecht!!!!!) "gespart" aber leider erheblichen Schreib- und Portoaufwand gehabt - aber mit Spaß dabei!
Leute, kämpfen lohnt!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Neue Masche:
Paixas schickt ehemaligen Kunden der Tiscali einen Brief, dass sie jetzt das Geschäft übernehmen für 9,95 pauschal pro Monat ins Festnetz und man könne ja innerhalb von 4 Wochen widersprechen. Es wird dann bequem abgebucht von Ihrem Konto......... bla bla

Ich habe nun gefordert meine Daten zu löschen - Paixas hat kein Anrecht auf das Halten meiner persönlichen Daten (Bankkonto). 

Also ich habe, übrigens nachdem ich ebenfalls Forderungsärger mit commundo/acereus oder wie immer die windigen Firmen heißen gekündigt. Meine Forderung war verjährt, das mußten selbst die einsehen, zumal ich die Gegenrechnung mit meinem Schaden (Zeit) aufgemacht hatte.

Also, falls ich der Strafanzeige noch Futter geben kann... gerne.


----------



## Twostone (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

...und schon wieder ist ein Monat ins Land gegangen und wir haben noch keine weitere Post bekommen. Sommerzeit, da haben vielleicht selbst die acs-Leute keine Lust auf NERV-Arbeit       :szaf:   weiter warten


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Herrn Doktor B, also dem alleinigen Geschäftsführer der Paixas GmbH, konnte kein Betrug nachgewiesen werden, die Verdachtsmomente haben fuer eine Anklage nicht ausgereicht, so teilte es mir nun die Staatsanwaeltin der die Ermittlung fuehrenden Staatsanwaltschaft heutigen Tages brieflich mit. Leider hat wohl zusaetzliches Beweismaterial gefehlt, denn ich kann mir ja doch nicht so ganz erklaeren, wie sich denn in dieser Sache nun keine weiteren Verdachtsmomente finden liessen. Eine Rechtshelfsbelehrung ist auch mit dabei. Also denn, das hat so nichts gebracht, ich habe es ja wenigstens versucht, leider ohne ein entsprechend zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Dies dann so als aktuelle Info.


----------



## Twostone (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

diese Hollodries haben wohl genügend Liquidität für beste Rechtsberater. Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist vor Gericht so eine Sache.
In meinem Fall habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts wieder gehört. Weiter warten....


----------



## Twostone (6 August 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

....und ein weiterer Monat ohne Post ging ins Land....mal kucken, ob noch ein ACS-Liebesbrief kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

habe nun auch einen überhöhten betrag auf der rechnung von paixas, ich wähle mich über smartsufer ein und paixas steckt da wohl jetzt auch mit drin. werde mich von smartsurfer trennen, sowas unterstütze ich nicht!


----------



## Peki (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Zwischenstandsmeldung:

Nach mehreren Mahnungen scheinen die nun endgültig aufgegeben zu haben. 

Kann nur allen raten: Niemals überteuerte und unberechtigte Forderungen bezahlen! Irgendwann geben diese Abzocker auf, da sie ja auch wissen, dass sie niemals vor Gericht erfolg hätten:-D.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Hallo,

habe mich über den Smartsurfer eingewählt und nun auf der Telefkomrechnung nun rund 40€ über "Paixas" und "Carrier-Service.de"  (ohen weitere Aufschlüsselung) stehen...und nun?
Die Infolage ist ja wenig eindeutig, habe erstmal veranslasst dass nur der unstrittige Betrag von der Telekom eingezogen wird.

Ratet mir mal bitte, wie ich am besten vorgehen soll. Da mein PC nun auch noch nach einem Virus "plattgemcht" wurde, komme ich an die Daten des Smartsurfers nicht mehr ran...
Am liebsten würde ich mit denen einen Vergleich schließen, keine 10C pro Minute oder so sondern eben weniger.


----------



## drake (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Paixas ex commundo ex tiscali bucht fröhlich ab*

Auf jeden Fall mal bei Paixas melden, um zu klären, ob denen Fehler in der Abrechnung bekannt sind. Häufig genug, werden falsch berechnete Beträge auch einfach mit der nächsten Abrechnung wieder gut geschrieben.


----------

